# Unbelievable chance for me....



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

uhh... About yesterday AVG antivirus Trial License expired.
Suddenly Windows 7 started to crash yesterday with no apparent reason.
It was not possible to even log on to account and start file rescue operation.

So I downloaded Ubuntu [Call me traitor, but FreeBSD doesn't work well on that laptop], installed it... and rescued all files....

Now If all goes well, my family will adopt to GNU/Linux and the unix ways. For the first time... they don't yell at me: "What have you installed, you ruined everything.... It sux... I want Windows.... It's your fault...." etc

Good news is that in Ubuntu everything works.... Wifi, Scanner, Printer... it's great...

Maybe one day it will also work great on laptop... then no doubt I will install it... for now, If I install FreeBSD on that laptop it gets extremely hot...


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Now If all goes well, my family will adopt to GNU/Linux and the unix ways. For the first time... they don't yell at me: "What have you installed, you ruined everything.... It sux... I want Windows.... It's your fault...." etc
> 
> Good news is that in Ubuntu everything works.... Wifi, Scanner, Printer... it's great...



Unfortunately, my printer doesn't work on FreeBSD, so I have to multiboot.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 13, 2009)

No cups driver?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Suddenly Windows 7 started to crash yesterday with no apparent reason.
> [...]
> So I downloaded Ubuntu [Call me traitor, but FreeBSD doesn't work well on that laptop], installed it... and rescued all files....


You're not only a traitor. You're a *triple* agent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> If I install FreeBSD on that laptop it gets extremely hot...


Isn't FreeBSD always HOT?
Oh, you mean it's running hot. :r Have you tried messing up with power management settings (if they're working)?


----------



## aragon (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> If I install FreeBSD on that laptop it gets extremely hot...


Might just be a matter of enabling powerd(8).


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Might just be a matter of enabling powerd(8).



OK, I'll test, that once... all important work is finished [session].


Also my sister came, and used laptop for few minutes... she asked if this is new Windows 7?.


I answered: Ye...
She was very impressed. It was so Fast... lol
Just wait till I install windows [red]8[/red] [I'm thinking now]

She asked I I could install it for her.... sure... just bring the laptop 

This is so funny... because she's the top Linux Hater in my family.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hilarious!

But when do you plan on telling her the truth about those... special versions of Windows? Just imagine the terribly contagious damage you'll be causing when she'll tell her friends how wonderful the latest _Windows_ is. :O
LOL


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 13, 2009)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> No cups driver?



Couldn't find one. After some Googling, I found out that Lexmark printers aren't friendly towards open source operating systems.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> OK, I'll test, that once... all important work is finished [session].
> 
> 
> Also my sister came, and used laptop for few minutes... she asked if this is new Windows 7?.
> ...



This is amazing.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

ah... I just told her the truth... and she still want me to install it.

She explained, that she didn't like my customized version of FreeBSD
http://picasaweb.google.com/killasmurf86

She said, that it [gnome] looks very simple and intuitive..... Its easy to work [unlike my desktop] etc...

So.... I feel happy. Could be happier if it was FreeBSD, but Linux isn't bad start.... better than windows for sure.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> So.... I feel happy. Could be happier if it was FreeBSD, but Linux isn't bad start.... better than windows for sure.



Aien't that the truth.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> OK, I'll test, that once... all important work is finished [session].
> 
> 
> Also my sister came, and used laptop for few minutes... she asked if this is new Windows 7?.
> ...



Hilarious lol :e

I remember few months back my colleague asked me if I've seen Windows 7 yet and I replied no. Then he said..

"It looks like Linux!"


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

Aha! So Windows is not the standard anymore. At least for some people...
Interesting.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried setting up my Conon Pixma MP160 on FreeBSD....
I got scanner up and running in no time....
But about 1-2 hours and not even a single testpage... from printer....


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2009)

Great. I was just missing print/gutenprint
Now I installed it, and managed to set up Canon MP160 using MP150 driver

after session, I'll definitely try to set FreeBSD on laptop...


P.S.
Printing works much better than on Ubuntu


----------



## phoenix (Dec 14, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Couldn't find one. After some Googling, I found out that Lexmark printers aren't friendly towards open source operating systems.



Lexmark laser printers are very CUPS-friendly.  You can find PPD files for just about every Lexmark laser printer made in the past 8 years or so.

Inkjet printers are not worth the time to discuss, and it would be a much better place if they would all disappear from the marketplace.


----------

